# iPhone numbers in - not so hot



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

The sharp spike and fall in iPhone demand could put a lot of "cold" in Rogers "feet".

Snippet from Bloomberg:

"CIBC World Markets said demand for the iPhone has had a ``significant decline'' in the past 10 days and that Apple and AT&T may try to boost demand by increasing their marketing efforts.

``We have noticed decent inventories at stores, and thin demand at best,'' analyst Ittai Kidron wrote in a note. ``Among the stores we visited, most visitors were not looking at the device, and only a very small subset bought it.''

CIBC's Kidron also wrote that the iPhone, which he initially viewed as a negative for Research In Motion Ltd., the maker of the BlackBerry smartphone, may instead be a positive.

``The iPhone has significantly increased awareness for e- mail devices,'' Kidron wrote. That's ``positive mainly for RIM, the brand of choice for e-mail devices.''

Kidron, who is based in New York, rates Research In Motion at ``sector perform.''


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

No actual sales figures or stats? Did they expect the sales drive to continue as high as it original started? I believe the initial numbers for sales were somewhere around 700,000 iPhones sold with the first couple of days, or so.

A lot of people have stated on various discussion boards that they are waiting for the next iteration of iPhone. Those who have bought one most seem to concur that it's a great device in spite of being first-generation.

But maybe it has something to do with AT&T... a lot of people want nothing to do with them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

> `Among the stores we visited, most visitors were not looking at the device, and only a very small subset bought it.''


I don't think I've seen a more meaningless report recently.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> No actual sales figures or stats? Did they expect the sales drive to continue as high as it original started? I believe the initial numbers for sales were somewhere around 700,000 iPhones sold with the first couple of days, or so.


AT&T Inc., the largest U.S. phone company and sole service provider for the combination iPod media player and mobile phone, said in a statement today that it activated *146,000* of the phones in the first two days of the sales agreement.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

HowEver said:


> I don't think I've seen a more meaningless report recently.


Yes, not exactly pithy.

However, HowEver ( ha ha wanted to type that for a long time) the observation *does* contrast rather starkly to the lineups and buying craze of only a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Script Kiddie said:


> AT&T Inc., the largest U.S. phone company and sole service provider for the combination iPod media player and mobile phone, said in a statement today that it activated *146,000* of the phones in the first two days of the sales agreement.


Yes, but they also suffered major activation problems. Some people reported waiting days before it followed through... others cancelled their AT&T contract for the sole purpose of just having the iPhone.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

MannyP Design said:


> Yes, but they also suffered major activation problems.


They said about 2% had the activation problem.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Report and speculation mean nothing until Apple releases their sales numbers. 
If Apple has not stock... then their forecasting is criticized. If they are making enough to keep up with demand, and they actually have stock, then they assume low demand.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Its not speculation, AT&T's figures released today say 146,000.
Don't shoot the messenger 
There may be minor corrections due to those who bought but did not activate but I suspect the 146,000 changes by less than 10% either way.


----------



## macpablo (Jul 3, 2002)

what do you expect when you don't release it to the neighbors north of the 49th


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Script Kiddie said:


> Its not speculation, AT&T's figures released today say 146,000.
> Don't shoot the messenger
> There may be minor corrections due to those who bought but did not activate but I suspect the 146,000 changes by less than 10% either way.


"AT&T Activated". In the next continuing sentence, they talk about "their store traffic". The market is reacting, but I wouldn't be surprised if these are exclusively AT&T's numbers. 

Still, until Apple releases its iPhone sales numbers, it means nothing. 

All I know is, I'm buying some stock today.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Right. For *complete* clarity's sake: the report is for the quarter that ended 2 days after the iPod went on sale, and covers only *activations*. There were doubtless tens of thousands (hundreds of thousands?) of activations in the following quarter.

ehMax has it: wait until tomorrow, and Apple's sales figures. *Those* are the numbers that matter.

M


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> *Those* are the numbers that matter.


Eve those numbers won't matter much. Keep in mind, they will be for just 2 days - not much to build forecasts on.

Also, all of these pundits are comparing AT&T's numbers of activations with completely made up numbers from various analysts and other specious sources.

If AT&T had predicted they would activate 100,000 the first 2 days and then announced these numbers, "we'd" all be saying, "Wow! They beat their projections by almost 50%! What a great day!"

But, because various people were unquestioningly tossing numbers around like 200,000 sold, 500,000 sold, even *700,000* sold, we see the actual numbers and are disappointed.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

The iPhone is being percieved by the technical talking heads as a "consumer novelty item". Under that moniker, the iPhone may be a little expensive for the consumer level crowd. As I've said in another thread, the in the states, there doesn't appear to be a great deal of interest in the Apple stores. I was in two Apple Stores in Florida and most of the time I was the only person playing with the phone despite their being 10 more units on the table to play with. Based on what I heard around those tables, people are saying they'll wait for the second generation. 
As far as the business community goes, forget it, the "Crackberry" rules. Apple's decision to use the slowest data network and the obvious inferiority of the email function compared to the global RIM network, makes it a no brainer for the IT crowd. 
Don't get me wrong, if Steve Jobs manages to dictate the rate plans to Rogers, I'm there to buy one of these novelties.


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Based on CIBC's past of banking scandals*



Script Kiddie said:


> The sharp spike and fall in iPhone demand could put a lot of "cold" in Rogers "feet".
> 
> Snippet from Bloomberg:
> 
> ...


I would have some doubt of this person's creditentals . I was not aware that CIBC World Wide followed AAPL I have never heard Kidron quoted before


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'd bet $10 that tomorrow Apple Releases iPhone sales numbers to date and that they'll be impressive. 

If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

ehMax said:


> I'd bet $10 that tomorrow Apple Releases iPhone sales numbers to date and that they'll be impressive.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


I'm with you. 

http://www.forbes.com/markets/2007/07/24/att-iphone-update-markets-equity-cx_er_0724markets26.html


----------



## Brian Scully (Jan 23, 2001)

*Not really EhMax*



ehMax said:


> I'd bet $10 that tomorrow Apple Releases iPhone sales numbers to date and that they'll be impressive.
> 
> If I'm wrong, I'm wrong.


If you are wrong you are out $10 VBG 

Sorry John but I could not resist!!

I agree that the Apple figures will be much different than AT&T's 
I am also sure that Steve is on the phone explaining how Marketing is done in the Apple world and its not about releasing figures the day before APPL's that reflect poorly on Apple Inc.

Stock took an almost $9 dollar hit today but bounded back almost 2 dollars in after hours trading .
..........brian


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Greg H said:


> The iPhone is being percieved by the technical talking heads as a "consumer novelty item". Under that moniker, the iPhone may be a little expensive for the consumer level crowd. As I've said in another thread, the in the states, there doesn't appear to be a great deal of interest in the Apple stores. I was in two Apple Stores in Florida and most of the time I was the only person playing with the phone despite their being 10 more units on the table to play with.


Wow, a sample size of two leads you to conclusions that are completely contrary to all existing sales figures. Remember, the Apple Stores have one of the highest revenue per sq. foot in all of retail. If you ever visit an Apple Store here, you'd find them always busy, and every time I'm in New York or California, they've been busy. There you go; my sample size of 6 stores beats your two, hands down . . .


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

> Its not speculation, AT&T's figures released today say 146,000.


These are the Q2 numbers. BUT Q2 ended a day and a half after releasing the iphone. 146,000 activations in less than 48hrs with activation issues is really freakin' good.


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*iPhone Or Not iPhone, That Is The Question - Forbes.com*

Evelyn M. Rusli , 07.24.07, 11:45 AM ET It's what you don't know that can hurt you.

AT&T's second-quarter earnings report released Tuesday mentioned that the company had activated 146,000 Apple iPhones right after the feature-laden cell phones hit the market. Analysts had projected about 500,000 in the debut, but 

Ma Bell's report only covered the first two days of sales.

iPhone Or Not iPhone, That Is The Question - Forbes.com


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

milhaus said:


> If you ever visit an Apple Store here, you'd find them always busy, and every time I'm in New York or California, they've been busy. There you go; my sample size of 6 stores beats your two, hands down . . .


... busy with pack of highschool teeny boppers hovered at an iMac and taking pictures of each other using Photobooth. All the time, giggling over the effects which is really ANNOYING!

146k of activations, for an exclusive, not so liked carrier in one country, in 48hrs sounds pretty good to me. I would love to hear statistics of other phone debuts. 

RIM is defintely benefiting. I got a Blacberry Curve when the iPhone came out to ease my depressoin of not being able to have one yet. It's working so far.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Brian Scully said:


> I would have some doubt of this person's creditentals . I was not aware that CIBC World Wide followed AAPL


As well you should:
"CIBC World Markets, which does not hold a rating on Apple shares, notes in a disclaimer that it "does and seeks to do business with companies covered in its research reports."


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Greg H said:


> ...
> As far as the business community goes, forget it, the "Crackberry" rules. Apple's decision to use the slowest data network and the obvious inferiority of the email function compared to the global RIM network, makes it a no brainer for the IT crowd.
> ...


You're forgetting that the North American business community is shifting to self employed and small business in large numbers. These types of businesses are not easily supported by the Blackberry products as they cannot justify the costs of implementing the Exchange server of the Blackberry. Without shared address books and shared calendaring systems, the consumer Blackberries lose much of their punch. 

I think this is one area where the iPhone will excel (especially when combined with Daylite... shameless self plug - grin).

Now if we can only get one up here.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

sales of 270,000 iPhones in the first two days on the market
Not too shabby. So if AT&T only had half of them activated, does that mean the rest made it up to Canada with the activation circumvented? (grin)


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

milhaus said:


> Wow, a sample size of two leads you to conclusions that are completely contrary to all existing sales figures. Remember, the Apple Stores have one of the highest revenue per sq. foot in all of retail. If you ever visit an Apple Store here, you'd find them always busy, and every time I'm in New York or California, they've been busy. There you go; my sample size of 6 stores beats your two, hands down . . .


Milhaus: 
I'm not sure what your diatribe is about. I live in the GTA and travel all over the states, so I've been to far more than six Apple stores. In general the "Apple Stores" are fairly busy everywhere. I agree! My point was that of those individuals that were in the store, not many were looking at the iPhones.


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

*Sorry I'm Not as Clear as I Pod Lady Here so I let CNET Speak 4 me http://news.com*

AT&T, Apple differ on the iPhone gap | CNET News.com


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> You're forgetting that the North American business community is shifting to self employed and small business in large numbers. These types of businesses are not easily supported by the Blackberry products as they cannot justify the costs of implementing the Exchange server of the Blackberry. Without shared address books and shared calendaring systems, the consumer Blackberries lose much of their punch.


Oh now hold on. You can download a small business BlackBerry Enterprise Server for something like $1500 for up to 15 users. $100/user - not bad...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> "AT&T Activated". In the next continuing sentence, they talk about "their store traffic". The market is reacting, but I wouldn't be surprised if these are exclusively AT&T's numbers.
> 
> Still, until Apple releases its iPhone sales numbers, it means nothing.
> 
> All I know is, I'm buying some stock today.


*Cough Cough*  

So it appears Apple actually sold 270,000 iPhones, not 146,000. Go figure. Which is 7,500 phones an hour. 125 phones a minute. 2 phones a second. I'd say that's prettty decent. 

And Apple's stock rose almost 10%. Somebody made some money.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ehMax said:


> *Cough Cough*
> 
> So it appears Apple actually sold 270,000 iPhones, not 146,000. Go figure. Which is 7,500 phones an hour. 125 phones a minute. 2 phones a second. I'd say that's prettty decent.
> 
> And Apple's stock rose almost 10%. Somebody made some money.


i'm still waiting for those millions of M$ Zunes as predicted by Herr Balmer


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Script Kiddie said:


> Oh now hold on. You can download a small business BlackBerry Enterprise Server for something like $1500 for up to 15 users. $100/user - not bad...


And what are you going to run it on? I believe you still need MS Exchange Server to go on top of that.

And more importantly, WHO is going to run that for you. We're now talking a couple of Windows server products which means you're looking at an administrator to run them.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Lets talk about this again in a couple of months ;-)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Script Kiddie said:


> Lets talk about this again in a couple of months ;-)


That could happen...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

HowEver said:


> That could happen...


Yeah someone will wait 6 months, open up this thread and we wonder why we're reading something 6 months old. (grin)


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Script Kiddie said:


> Lets talk about this again in a couple of months ;-)


Care to elaborate?


----------



## guye (Apr 28, 2004)

*Numbers...*

The only actual sales figures are 270,000 units in two days. Lets see what the next Quarter figures will bring and see then...


----------



## avedon (May 25, 2007)

*Thank You*

I sold last week at 135$. Thank you to all who bought in......I have enough cash to get a 24 incher!!!!!!!!!!!
YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

*Estimates put iPhone sales at over 500,000*



> Shoppers may have bought as many as 700,000 units over the weekend, Goldman Sachs Inc. analyst David Bailey said, twice his projection of 350,000. Piper Jaffray's Gene Munster pegged sales at about 500,000, more than twice his original 200,000 estimate.


Estimates put iPhone sales at over 500,000


----------

